# adding colour



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Today I made a batch of soap, this time adding scent for the first time. next time I want to add colour, but the soap recipe I am currently using makes the soap turn out a green-ish/gold colour. Probably because there is olive oil in the recipe. Will the colour overpower this? Or should I just go on and use the "Wal-Mart" recipe, and just reduce the batch (that;s a lot of soap for right now when I am still learning).


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow Sandy! Congrats on that. I know where to come for a shower! You have a captive market. You can tell all your Dermagraphics customers that the only thing that works on new tattoos is your soap recipe! 
Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Sandy what type of colorant are you using?
Yes it will mess with liquid colorants. Probably discolor oxides. Are you using hemp oil too. I know when I used too much hemp I got a greeny look and oily. 
Tam


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

i haven't actually bought any colourants yet, but I will soon. I think I might try to Wal-mart recipe without colour before I try it with.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I think when you do, try oxides


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Goat milk soap is harder to color than water based soaps since the milk proteins can almost always cause discoloring.. add colors to that factor and yes it can affect your colors.. oils can do this also, but I don't think as much as the milk factor.. You can keep goat milk soap very light, by using solid frozen milk and mixing the lye in so very very slowly.. Fragrances can also change the color of your soap if you are not familiar with your fragrance, anything with Vanilla will darken your soaps.. 
Its all basically an experiment for each and every soaper until you try it and take notes including the temps that your oils and waters are.. every factor can change it.. I have used colors/ same colors, same amts/ same recipe at two different times and gotten different shades.. I think temp/gel stage can do this also.. 
Part of the fun process if finding out what works for you and what you like or what your customers like
Barb


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info--I need to keep better notes, for sure. I assume if I reduce the Wal-mart recipe, I reduce it evenly throughout, correct?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Sandy, you can put the walmart recipe into a soap calculator and it will reduce it for you... soapcalc is a good one and it will reduce by percentage or by oz... 
Just goggle it..
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had my best luck coloring GM soaps using the POP micas from TKB.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool......I was just getting an order together for them and those are on my list to get.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

got soapcalc bookmarked--thnx


----------

